# hello - toy dog agility



## swimkin (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi I am the proud owner of a 5.5 lb toy poodle. His name is Berre, pronounced Bear. He is 12 months old and in secondary obedience. He is doing really well in his class.. except that he occasionally talks back to me when he doesn't want to lie down with all those big dogs around. 

I am looking to get him into agility come fall. Anyone else have experience training a (tiny) toy dog for agility? I was wondering how safe it is.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I've seen chiuauas performing in agility competition, so I'd imagine it safe.


----------



## lkeffect (Jul 6, 2006)

I've trained clients dogs who were toys to do agility and they all seemed to love it.


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

swimkin said:


> Hi I am the proud owner of a 5.5 lb toy poodle. His name is Berre, pronounced Bear. He is 12 months old and in secondary obedience. He is doing really well in his class.. except that he occasionally talks back to me when he doesn't want to lie down with all those big dogs around.
> 
> I am looking to get him into agility come fall. Anyone else have experience training a (tiny) toy dog for agility? I was wondering how safe it is.



totally know the feeling about you dog talks back to you.LOL i do dog obedience,agility,showmanship and four dog team though 4-H with my two dogs, flip and lilly.


----------



## Riptide (Jul 20, 2006)

There is actually an organization for toy dog agility, called Teacup Dogs Agility Association. The equipment is smaller and there is a shorter distance between the obstacles. You can go to www.dogagility.org to find out more.


----------

